# So, I may well surrender and get an FLT licence...



## stuff_it (Oct 19, 2011)

It's pretty cheap - only £400 for both indoor sorts, and damn there are a lot of warehouses about round here, and xmas is coming...

So, anyone got experience of this? Will I get work straight away with little experience? I'm a pretty good driver so I can't see learning being a problem in itself...


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 19, 2011)

If you got a five years checkable history, just visit a few agencies and should be pretty quick.

Although if your over 25 look into a driving job

Warehouse work wages have dropped a lot


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't have five years checkable anything, is that a problem? I've done a lot of freelance, etc. I can fill in all the time with jobs but a lot of the freelance has been for my mum so they may not count it as 'checkable'. Rolling in references of course though... non-mum ones.

Also have a nearly expired minor criminal conviction...

I don't have money for a HGV, and where I am the wages for FLT are actually on a par with non-managerial office work which is what I normally do. There aren't many courier companies based out here and some really take the piss wages and conditions wise ('self employed, they give you a van, they charge you several hundred if you are off ill for the day for them losing use of their vehicle, etc). The only driving job I'd get is delivering Domonos. 

I was thinking it may be useful if I ever want to move to Europe as well...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 19, 2011)

I'd check the agencies round your way first and see what they have to say.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 19, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> I'd check the agencies round your way first and see what they have to say.


I'm doing that today anyway - none of them mention a CRB check...

Basically it's going to be 'have you got any office work, and if not what if I had  a FLT licence'. *shrug*

Need fucking something.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 19, 2011)

Office work may be a bonus. As said check local agencies. Lack of a checkable history might be a problem if they only have air or sea freight warehouse work. 

But tbh you can always get creative with work history, been doing it meself for years.


Crb check are creeping in but unless it thieving or dishonest charges should not be a problem.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 19, 2011)

Ax^ said:


> Office work may be a bonus. As said check local agencies. Lack of a checkable history might be a problem if they only have air or sea freight warehouse work.
> 
> But tbh you can always get creative with work history, been doing it meself for years.
> 
> Crb check are creeping in but unless it thieving or dishonest charges should not be a problem.



There are loads of warehouses round here of all sorts, nowhere near a port either. Massive ones. Sadly mainly occupied and with decent alarm systems though... 







I've got warehouse exp from years ago (working in them, not raving - lol!), lots of office and data input, can drive to get to places etc. xmas is coming up as well.


----------



## cypher79 (Oct 20, 2011)

I got a forklift licence about 5 years ago but could never get a job doing it because i had no actual job experience

plus the jobcentre were putting lots of people through their flt licence so now you have a mass of people in the same boat


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 20, 2011)

The jobcentre aren't anymore - they send people to work in ASDA for nothing instead, but apparently there are still not many jobs especially as I haven't even done warehousing on foot for years. What seems to be the plan is I will go do some shitty warehousing as there is no office work, and if a position comes up where I'm working I would perhaps see if I could get it if I offered to self fund.

It would still be really handy to have, as apparently you can work all the festivals with a FLT licence, and of course you could get work in Europe.

With luck of course some office stuff would come up and I wouldn't have to worry about it.


----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 20, 2011)

I was thinking about getting a door supervisor's licence. Not cos I want to be a bouncer particularly but soon i'm going to need a second job and this would be evenings, weekends. It costs about £200 to do the course. I reckon you much more likely to get work with a bouncer's ticket than a fork lift ticket... might even get some festie work too.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 21, 2011)

jakethesnake said:


> I was thinking about getting a door supervisor's licence. Not cos I want to be a bouncer particularly but soon i'm going to need a second job and this would be evenings, weekends. It costs about £200 to do the course. I reckon you much more likely to get work with a bouncer's ticket than a fork lift ticket... might even get some festie work too.


I wouldn't get one, would fail CRB. Depends where you'd get work as well - not sure I'd be too happy having townies be sick on my shoes. Reckon saying 'yer names not dahn, yer not comin in' would get old rather quickly as well.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Oct 21, 2011)

jakethesnake said:


> I was thinking about getting a door supervisor's licence. Not cos I want to be a bouncer particularly but soon i'm going to need a second job and this would be evenings, weekends. It costs about £200 to do the course. I reckon you much more likely to get work with a bouncer's ticket than a fork lift ticket... might even get some festie work too.


 
Thats not a bad idea!


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 21, 2011)

spawnofsatan said:


> Thats not a bad idea!


I can picture you as a bouncer.

Sadly many of the clubs where I knew the management have closed, I suspect it's the same for you. Townie sick on your shoes, mate.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Oct 21, 2011)

Cotgrave used to run the doors at RC and the astoria, free gigs for spawn, plus err financial perks, backstage.


----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 21, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I wouldn't get one, would fail CRB. Depends where you'd get work as well - not sure I'd be too happy having townies be sick on my shoes. Reckon saying 'yer names not dahn, yer not comin in' would get old rather quickly as well.


The CRB thing might not be too much of a problem... I think it only stops you if you have serious crimes on your record (violence, noncing, drug dealing, that sort of thing). I might be wrong... i haven't checked it out.
Any job gets old pretty quickly ime!


----------

